# Redneck Wedding Portraits



## Lyncca (May 12, 2009)

Just kidding.  These do go with the Redneck Bride thread though.  The wedding was a blast and had no planning to it (lasted all of maybe 10 min).  After this wedding, it almost makes the formal "to dos" seem boring 

1. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4.


----------



## Cat nt Tat's Dusky (May 12, 2009)

1 and 2 are very, very nice!


----------



## Lyncca (May 12, 2009)

Thanks   I love those two.  I need to fix the horizon in #4.  At 11:30 last night, I didn't really care about horizons after editing over 100 pictures.  LOL


----------



## bdavis (May 12, 2009)

I guess I wouldve liked to see the background a bit brighter in 1 and 2. The bright subjects and dark background remind me of those dreaded on-camera flash photos. However, I really do like #2, the expressions look genuine and natural. The exposure on #3 is nice, but they don't look too happy.


----------



## stsinner (May 12, 2009)

The lighting is very nice and even..  I just can't believe how his face is in EXACTLY the same expression in 1 and 2, but she appears to be laughing.  How'd he do that?


----------



## Lyncca (May 12, 2009)

bdavis said:


> I guess I wouldve liked to see the background a bit brighter in 1 and 2. The bright subjects and dark background remind me of those dreaded on-camera flash photos. However, I really do like #2, the expressions look genuine and natural. The exposure on #3 is nice, but they don't look too happy.



I can see what you are saying, but I happen to like the background dark to really bring out the subjects.  I think the lighting on their faces looks nicer than a built in flash (it was bounced off the porch "ceiling"). And, since it WAS dark outside for the first two pictures, it would have taken quite a light system to lighten it up.

In the third one (taken before the wedding as opposed to after like the first two) I told them to give me a more serious expression.  As you can see, she is a little giggle box, so it was hard to do!  Go check out the other thread to see her engagement pics if you haven't.  She is a total nut.


----------



## bdavis (May 12, 2009)

The lighting quality is nicer than on camera flash, but what I was saying was that it kind of reminds me of the photos that average people take with a point and shoot, you know the ones I mean, where the subjects are lit but the background is nearly black. But I do agree that the lighting on these is nicer than the classic "deer in the headlights" look.

I guess if it were me, I would've dragged the shutter to bring up the ambient in the first two...maybe within 2/3 to a full stop underexposed from the subjects. 

But, that having been said, these are nice pictures and you really did have some good looking models for these. Nice job.


----------

